# Your favourite spray sealant for slickness and Gloss



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi gang,

What are your favourite spray sealants that deliver the best gloss and slickness ? I feel the itch to buy something new. I want a bit of longevity from it but not needing anything that claims 6 to 12 months or anything like that.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Gtechniq C2v3. I know it’s totally overkill, but the Fiesta is currently wearing several coats!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I have Gtechniq C2V3 and TW hydrophobic spray wax sealant.

Both easy to use and slick afterwards


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

It's certainly not a favourite of mine, and I've no idea if it can be purchased yet as a final product, but the slickness from Car Chem's new mystery sealant when using two coats and left for 24 hours to cure was the best I've ever felt.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I should have said what I already have shouldn't I ?

TW Hydrophobic Sealant Wax
WoWo's crystal Sealant


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I have just started using Bilt Hambers QD, diluted at 1:1

Seems to enhance the gloss and had some great beading last night after the rain in the afternoon.

Adams QD is also excellent and smells great as an added bonus.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Forensics mention the BH recently as a drying aid diluted quite a bit more than that. I didn't know it was so versatile. Do they say you can dilute it ?


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Garage therapy cs and sigma


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

I've used a couple of spray sealants but find myself struggling to tell the difference! Probably my own shortcomings but heres what I have tried and my review from memory:

Megs Ceramic Wax (Blue Bottle) - Bought it at launch and it surprised me massively. Lasted ages and could make a muddy puddle bead (just make sure to shake the bottle).

TW Ceramic Sealant (cant remember the name exactly) - Was dirt cheap from Euro's and it was miles better than I expected for the money. Beading was excellent. No comments on lasting as I machined it off about 3 weeks later. 

Polar Seal (through a snow foam lance) - My go to at the moment. Think I paid £20 for the bottle and its lasted me well over a year. Easy to use, lasts well enough for me to reapply in a months time (probs over kill) and the gloss always looks brilliant. 

Carbon Ceramic Hybrid (through a lance also) - Got this on at the moment. Again, beads very well. Had the best beading this morning from the morning due. Gloss and slickness are really good. Not quite as glossy as some hard waxes but for the effort, its a no brainer. Cant comment on lifespan at the moment.

Hopefully im not preaching too much here but dont forget to do a decon or panel wipe before you apply these and they will quite a while! Hope that helps 

EDIT: I've also used C2V3. I applied this over some hard wax after a proper machine polish. As I had just machined the whole car, it naturally looked a lot more glossy and slick so hard to comment there without the obvious bias. From memory it lasted ages! I would be interested to have this again but at the price vs Polar Seal, I havent got round to it. Plus, Polar Seal is exceptionally economical!


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

nicks16v said:


> Forensics mention the BH recently as a drying aid diluted quite a bit more than that. I didn't know it was so versatile. Do they say you can dilute it ?


yes, int he instructions it advises dilution ratio for various purposes, its basically a concentrate


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Zaino z8


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Zaino z8


I wish i could justify the cost of getting it to the UK, I loved that stuff. It was gloss in a bottle. I cant remember if i was actually good as a sealant though from memory ?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

BSD mixed 50/50 with C2V3


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> I wish i could justify the cost of getting it to the UK, I loved that stuff. It was gloss in a bottle. I cant remember if i was actually good as a sealant though from memory ?


 Good news it's coming back in the UK :argie::thumb:


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

People raving about Anachem Hybrid for ease of application, slickness and gloss. The owner Ross posts on here regularly and is always happy to help.. but there are 4/5 recent review threads on here if you have a search.

Others rave about beadmaker for gloss and slickness, but it doesn't last long and ironically not a great beader!

In terms of my own experiences, slickness isn't at the top of my 'must haves', nor do I really use QDs. Each product will claim they add gloss, but really would you be able to tell any of them apart when applied to half a well polished bonnet? The products I use I like because they are compatible with my coating, a really good sacrificial barrier that allows me to add to, not lose, any of the characteristics I've paid big money for when having the car coated. My boxes are different to yours though, I want a product to protect my coating from regular alkaline cleaners and I want it to shed dirt like nothing else.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Im not coated yet, so this would be going on bare paint


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

As mentioned the Anachem Hybrid is very glossy and slick. 

Another one that's really odd to use but leaves paint slick and glossy is Car chem hydrocoat. 

Wowos quick detailer is almost a stand alone sealant and its glossy but more cold to look at. 

After messing about with so many different products whilst I've been furloughed, I've enjoyed using crystal sealant as a base then topping with things like the odd wax as well. I'm sure then that the paint is sealed with something very strong but just change up the looks. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Yep, I’m happy to put my name up there with a few of the big boys and not be frightened!

A few brilliant reviews on here recently


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Chemical Guys V07. Smells fantastic, super easy to apply, and slicker than heck. Not 100% sure on gloss as I've barely used it but I've heard it's great.

A longer lasting (I haven't actually tested V07) product would be Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Detailer (green bottle). It's super easy to use, slick, beads like heck, lasts decently, and definitely won't make you paint look worse.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Depends on what you're trying to achieve...

It's such an old-school product, but Dodo-Juice Red Mist has a very 'blingy' look, even compared to the newer sprays I've tried. Lasts 1-3 weeks tops. It's sort of like a cross between a silicone spray sealant and a panel wipe. Works great if your car's wearing a wax that's started to fade, and you want to wipe something over the top to perk the look back up, and buy you a week or two before redoing things properly.

Another old-school surprise is Dodo-Juice Supernatural Acrylic Spritz. Combined with CarLack NSC it's a great direct-replacement for Werkstat. Way more reliable performance than the new nano products; layered, you can get a solid 4-5 months through a hard winter. It also looks pretty great layered (Peaks out around 4-6 coats.), especially on white paint. It's that old, million-layers of Zaino/Klasse look...

If you're open to a spray-on-spray-off sort of product, CarPro Hydro2 is slicker and glossier than Reload, with top-class chemical resistance in my own testing. Lasts a long time over a perfectly bare surface, on vehicles that aren't washed a lot, but less on those that have some contamination/old LSP's, or are washed frequently. Still, couldn't be easier to top-up, and you can save quite a bit of product by just using 1-2 spritz per panel and working it in with a wet sponge.

CarPro Reload's another one I reach for... Not the glossiest, or the slickest, but combined with Essence it's like a sci-fi version of the old Werkstat duo. On paint that doesn't look so hot, it also fills and darkens a bit, and resists dustbetter than most LSP's (Including Hydro2). Also best if layered 3-6 times; helps with the filling and darkening. Combining this with Essence really is awesome.










(Reload over Scholl S30+)

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Beadmaker , For gloss and slickness, gloss is subjective unless your measuring it with a gloss meter, but objectively beadmaker is very glossy.
Durability isn't the best around 2 weeks or 1 wash, but you can buy a gallon for around £30 oppose to £15-20 for a 500ml bottle so its 1 of the cheaper options.

I don't know of a product that matches the gloss and slickness of beadmaker while giving good longevity.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

JU5T1N said:


> Beadmaker , For gloss and slickness, gloss is subjective unless your measuring it with a gloss meter, but objectively beadmaker is very glossy.
> Durability isn't the best around 2 weeks or 1 wash, but you can buy a gallon for around £30 oppose to £15-20 for a 500ml bottle so its 1 of the cheaper options.
> 
> I don't know of a product that matches the gloss and slickness of beadmaker while giving good longevity.


Bouncers D&D Si edition is IMHO better than BM in all but "slickness" but I'm happy to not have this and have something that appears to look and perform better (again IMHO :thumb.


----------



## GC#65 (Nov 8, 2014)

Garry Deans IUDJ with added Juice Boost. Easy on and off, no smears, lasts a good month or so. I tend to use CarPro Hydro2 but when I decide to dry and seal, the Garry Deans is hard to beat for ease of use.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

Pembroke_Boy said:


> Bouncers D&D Si edition is IMHO better than BM in all but "slickness" but I'm happy to not have this and have something that appears to look and perform better (again IMHO :thumb.


Beadmaker and bouncers D&D si were in the forensic detailing gloss tests, based on the results you wouldn't be able to tell them apart by eye.

I don't think theres 1 product that does it all , you have to pick what matters most to you gloss,slickness, durability and hydrophobics and find a product that gives you the conpermise.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> Beadmaker and bouncers D&D si were in the forensic detailing gloss tests, based on the results you wouldn't be able to tell them apart by eye.
> 
> I don't think theres 1 product that does it all , you have to pick what matters most to you gloss,slickness, durability and hydrophobics and find a product that gives you the conpermise.


Or stump up the cash and go Polish Angel. Cosmic Spritz and High Gloss do everything from slickness to beading to self cleaning and some of the most gloss possible from a last stage product. Easiest spray on products to use - so easy you could get around the car without needing a second towel.

They'll withstand general driving and normal shampoo washes for months, but boy do you pay a premium. Their achilles heel (like most) is alkaline cleaners, sadly.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Turtle wax jus reformulated their Ice Spray Wax. Apex Detail tested it out and the gloss and slickness looks really good. Not sure if it's coming to the UK (or what it'll be called) but from what he showed it added a lot of gloss under the meter and the slickness was really high. Beading was nice too as well as chemical resistance.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheep said:


> Turtle wax jus reformulated their Ice Spray Wax. Apex Detail tested it out and the gloss and slickness looks really good. Not sure if it's coming to the UK (or what it'll be called) but from what he showed it added a lot of gloss under the meter and the slickness was really high. Beading was nice too as well as chemical resistance.


Did look a very formidable combo!


----------



## walfice (Sep 15, 2017)

Auto glanz prizm. Glossy, slick, durable and easy to use.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

TCS Mr Seal ( The Car Shop, Irvingstown) is insane. Best I've tried by some distance for superb gloss slickness and best of all longevity. 

Harry


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Another vote for Meguiars HCW here, it is underrated and looks great/lasts ages.


----------



## ajaxtreesdown (Jun 20, 2019)

I've got a bottle of Siramik Praefulgeo to try out! Supposedly super gloss and slickness so we will see! Using #anachemautomotive hybrid at the minute which is excellent!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

westerman said:


> TCS Mr Seal ( The Car Shop, Irvingstown) is insane. Best I've tried by some distance for superb gloss slickness and best of all longevity.
> 
> Harry


I'll second this. I've tried it a few times, and Mr Seal is a genuine pleasure to use.

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SandLake (Nov 14, 2016)

Can any of these products be used on top of Gtechniq EXO or even on top of C2V3?

I'm about to get a Gtechniq CSL+EXO coat put on and I'm not overly impressed by what I reading about C2V3 so (bearing in mind that ceramic coats appear to be multi-layers) can someone else's maintenance wash layer be used on top of CSL+EXO?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

SandLake said:


> Can any of these products be used on top of Gtechniq EXO or even on top of C2V3?
> 
> I'm about to get a Gtechniq CSL+EXO coat put on and I'm not overly impressed by what I reading about C2V3 so (bearing in mind that ceramic coats appear to be multi-layers) can someone else's maintenance wash layer be used on top of CSL+EXO?


Yes there is a whole load of ceramic coating toppers and generally for coatings of the same type, other toppers can be as if not more effective.

On top of my Gtechniq Ultra and Exo I use Kamikaze Overcoat and Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz... they are pricey but exceptionally good. Plenty of info on them if you search 'ceramic coating topper detailing world' into google.


----------



## SandLake (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks for that but I don't think I can justify the price of either of those


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

SandLake said:


> Thanks for that but I don't think I can justify the price of either of those


SiRamik SC Mist is another one that looks great and has very positive reviews. Forensic Detailing did a review and it came out favourably :thumb:


----------



## SandLake (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks, that's more my sort of stuff


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions. I had a play on the weekend and tried some wowos Crystal Sealant topped with Wowos Show stopper. Must say it does look and feel good.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions. I had a play on the weekend and tried some wowos Crystal Sealant topped with Wowos Show stopper. Must say it does look and feel good.


What did you think? I've tried them both and my love for Crystal Sealant is well known and like its looks too. Show Stopper is niche, it is all about looks, but doesn't add anything but gloss. It is very glossy, but there isn't any extra slickness, hydrophobicity, cleaning agents or anything. Good for shows, but very niche and I think other products do more.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

It did give a little on top of Crystal Sealant, but as you say it was just gloss (my theory was that crystal sealant was underneath anyway, so if this just washes off after the first rain shower then atleast the sealant is underneath it). I have Beadmaker too, should have tried that on a seperate panel on top too, I have a few squirts of Z8 left (too scared to finish it off)... Mmmm I didnt think this through lol.. Anyway I loved it, as long as you stick to the instructions, its a doddle to apply and remove, just so easy. I didnt mind this too much as it was so easy, Ideally would love something with the gloss of Show stopper but with the slickness, hydrophobics and protection of Crystal sealant, in one product. But i suppose that was my original question, but it was good to experiment with these too, has made it come up very well indeed.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Z8 is in stock mate with clean and shiny


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Ads_ClioV6 said:


> Z8 is in stock mate with clean and shiny


Now here's a question for you all. Zaino's product line doesnt seem to have changed at all, and they certainly have not jumped on the Ceramic bandwagon. Which is a good thing, but I have not bought any of their products for years now. Yesterday I finished my last drop of Z16 Tire gloss, I have a few drops of Z8 left, and half a bottle of Z2 Pro left. Have things moved on now and are there now products out there that are better, or will it hold its own against the new sealants etc ? I will definitely restock on the Z16, as I have not found anything that I like more than that stuff and it lasts years too (in the bottle, not on the tire). But is it worth getting the others now, Z6,Z8,Z2 pro, AIO etc or are there products out now that are just far better for the money ?


----------

